# What Jungian archetype are you?



## Eternally Changing (Nov 15, 2013)

firegrace said:


> Here's the link: Archetypes for Writers: 12 Jungian Archetypes | Calling Card Books
> 
> Shout out to @Dalien for sharing this in another thread
> 
> And how accurate do you think this it is for you? Useful to know for you?


I took it twice. First time I got the Sage, second time I got the Explorer - they both seem fairly accurate. I could see myself fitting into several of those archetypes, honestly.


----------



## kokora (Apr 13, 2020)

*The Jester 🤡*

The Jester usually acts as the *life of the party*, using their playfulness to brighten others' days. Unafraid to be innovative or outspoken, this archetype lives in the moment, often using their humor to *conquer the hearts and minds of others.*
Sometimes the Jester's joy hides an inner sadness, as they find themselves bored by normalcy and fear they will bore others. This can lead them to waste their lives, losing themselves in frivolity. Their main aim is to liven up the world by *spreading joy*.


mm i relate to this about 80%


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

*



The Rebel

Click to expand...

*Pretty sure some people who have been here have likened me to some sort of totalitarian terrorist scumlord at one time or another. I could also fit The Explorer just as easily though.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Another Sage. Yeah, that's the one that resonates most with me. I'm all about self-improvement and seeking after truth.


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

The Sage

not sure, doesn’t apply


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

I got Explorer. Magician also fits me as does Hero.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

The caregiver, but I might also get the lover.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## moonpixie (Dec 14, 2012)

I took it twice. I got The Lover and The Sage.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I think many archetypes could fit me really.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

The Explorer blazes their own trail, always with the intention of going where no one has gone before. These independent self-starters don't conform to traditional notions of life, preferring to go their own way.

They hope to improve the world with their discoveries but have a nagging fear of being penned in by an unfulfilling life. Sometimes their desire to fight conformity can make them more of a misfit or outcast than an adventurer. Though they may look like they wander aimlessly, more often than not, they inspire a sense of wonder because of their autonomy, ambition, and authenticity.


----------



## odinthor (Mar 22, 2017)

Yet another Sage here!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Is anyone really surprised at this?


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

*The Explorer*

Result Image
The Explorer blazes their own trail, always with the intention of going where no one has gone before. These *independent self-starters don't conform to traditional notions of life*, preferring to go their own way.
They hope to improve the world with their discoveries but have a nagging *fear of being penned in by an unfulfilling life*. Sometimes their desire to fight conformity can make them more of a misfit or outcast than an adventurer. Though they may look like they wander aimlessly, more often than not, they inspire a sense of wonder because of their *autonomy, ambition, and authenticity*.

The vibe fits, but I don't consider myself a self-starter.


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Electra said:


> I think many archetypes could fit me really.


Maybe because your rosebuds can get killed but not the spring. Maybe we keep blossoming new flowers whenever we overcome winters. 🌹

I really like the signature in your profile, Electra! I wanna fill mine too but keep pondering what to put.


----------



## VivianeScrooge (Oct 22, 2011)

I got result for archetype the sage...


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

KindaSnob! said:


> Maybe because your rosebuds can get killed but not the spring. Maybe we keep blossoming new flowers whenever we overcome winters. 🌹
> 
> I really like the signature in your profile, Electra! I wanna fill mine too but keep pondering what to put.


Thanks!! I know the feeling, hehehe, it's kind of like life it self. What to do with life? Should I do this or that? In the end I just picked something.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Electra said:


> I think many archetypes could fit me really.


Maybe the question could be which archetypes do you pull away from?

The hardest for me to identify would be lover or caregiver.


tanstaafl28 said:


> Is anyone really surprised at this?
> 
> View attachment 886019


Shocking! 🤭

Though with so many people getting sage, I wonder if there is a problem with the test questions being imbalanced or not providing enough (cohesive) variety to get a wide range of results. Maybe PerC goers would be more inclined to affirm sage questions (pursue knowledge, etc), but I wonder if that accounts for all of it.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Squirt said:


> Maybe the question could be which archetypes do you pull away from?
> 
> The hardest for me to identify would be lover or caregiver.
> 
> ...


I think peoples current life roles has a lot to do with it. Forexample, I expect parents are more likely to get "the caregiver". I think when I was a teen I would have got sonething else... roles matters 🙂


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

There was a test a year ago or so, where the result was in a circle diagram, and if I remember correctly I had a very evenly divided cake, a few pieces were a bit smaller, but most were about the same. I think, explorer, sage, magician and rebel might have been the first ones? but most were about the same.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Electra said:


> I think peoples current life roles has a lot to do with it. Forexample, I expect parents are more likely to get "the caregiver". I think when I was a teen I would have got sonething else... roles matters 🙂


I’ve been a lover for quite a few years, so I have no excuses. 

Some people seem to slide easily into those roles and are fulfilled by them, whether they’ve officially held them or not. The closest I can relate is rescuing wildlife and caring for them until release.


----------

